# Shipping



## jstalder (May 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,
We are relocating to Abu Dhabi in August 2015 and have just been told that we cannot have our personal goods delivered until able until the visa has been stamped in our passport, which could take at least 4-6 weeks after arrival? 

Are there any suggestions for cheap air freight companies or what do other people do regarding their personal goods if they can't be delivered until the visa has been issued?

Thanks


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

when we moved we packed all of our stuff into two containers....one to be shipped and the other to go by plane..

we then came here, got our visas and they sent our stuff. they asked when it was okay to send our stuff and we told them when it was okay. 

on a side not we didnt hear about this visa thing but we didnt want our things to arrive before finding a house because we had so many things and without a house we would have had no where to put them...

So we first found a house then told them, it is okay to send our things. If there is a visa requirement as you describe just first get your visa then tell them to send your things.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Until your residence visa is stamped, you cannot get your container past customs. It took about 3 weeks to get my residency & ID card last time i moved here (2013), but our PRO was on leave and it didn't go as smoothly as possible, my container only shipped from Qatar, picked up on 2nd October in Doha and arrived in Abu Dhabi about 24th, 
Best to talk to the shippers about any holding charges/storage at the port to come up with a plan, but if you wait until your visa is issued to start the transport, you could be waiting a while.
If you manage to find a house & get living there in less than 3 weeks, you will have performed a miracle, IMHO, 3-4 weeks from arriving is good going to get somewhere to live.


----------

